# How about cold smoking porto mushrooms?



## jonny smoker (Nov 18, 2017)

I have som baby portobella mushrooms that I would like to cold smoke, any suggestions?
Prep, wood and smoke time?

Thanks, KP


----------



## motocrash (Nov 18, 2017)

Never done it.I'd imagine you'd have to be careful not to over smoke since they're so porous.


----------



## jonny smoker (Nov 19, 2017)

It's in the smoke! decided to go with cherry for 3-4 hrs.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 19, 2017)

Well,I guess we'll see...


----------



## jonny smoker (Nov 19, 2017)

Finished! shrooms 4hrs. butter & cheese 3hrs. and salt & garlic 2hrs. all with cherry.  I'll sauté some shrooms tonight to check for flavor then wait a few days to see if there is a difference.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 19, 2017)

Aw,no pics....


----------



## jonny smoker (Nov 19, 2017)

Took a while to figure out how to get the pic to load!


----------



## jonny smoker (Nov 19, 2017)

Tried some of the shrooms tonight and they came good. Maybe a little strong, less time different wood for the next batch.
Getting some crab this week so probably stuff the rest.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 19, 2017)

Cool.What's your rig...smoker/cold smoke generation?

Bill


----------



## jonny smoker (Nov 19, 2017)

MB 30" gasser with AMNPS 5x8, works great!


----------



## jonny smoker (Nov 19, 2017)

I hang the AMNPS underneath.












DSC03927.JPG



__ jonny smoker
__ May 27, 2013


















DSC03925.JPG



__ jonny smoker
__ May 27, 2013


----------



## motocrash (Nov 19, 2017)

You don't lose a lot of smoke from crosswind?


----------



## jonny smoker (Nov 19, 2017)

Only one time there was a lot of wind and I just leaned some cardboard against the legs.


----------

